# HR10-250 3.1.5f zippered (network not working)



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I tried to get zipper up and running on my HR10-250 in 3.1.5f. I couldn't get networking up and running, during zipper install on my pc I said no wireless and setup the ip and gateway with static ip's. I put the drives back in the hr10, and it boots up , reboots, no network access and the same Linksys USB200M works on my HDVR2. So I had to run tweak via serial, everything went fine, rebooted at the end still no network. I put the usb200m back on my HDVR2 and its working fine, sounds like a driver issue. When I first plug in usb200m you can see the lights flash breifly.


Any idea's? Driver maybe? Network installation failed? What do I need to check? I havent buttoned up the hr10 yet so the drives are easy to get out.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Did you try the other USB port, too? (ie:BOTH ports failed?)


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Tried both USB ports and uploaded rbautch_files.tgz via teraterm last night, uninstalled the first tweak and then reran tweak and got the same results, no nic activity.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Any lights on the network adapter?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

If I go to the /lib/modules directory and run "insmod ax8817x.o the lights come on, but I still cant connect via ethernet. This usb200m works fine in my DSR7000


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

sk33t3r said:


> If I go to the /lib/modules directory and run "insmod ax8817x.o the lights come on, but I still cant connect via ethernet. This usb200m works fine in my DSR7000


Network parameters are set up differently for a 3.1.5f tivo than a 6.2 tivo. For 3.1.5f, network parameters are set up in the rc.sysinit.author file. In addition to network parameters, the author file should contain an insmod command that loads the usb driver. My guess is that when you Zippered your tivo, you didn't enter the service number prefix correctly (should be 357), and consequently the script tried to set network parameters in MFS, like it would for a 6.2 tivo. Check your author file to confirm this is the case. If it is, you can either edit the author file or rerun the zipper.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank, I entered 101 or 151, I thought I read on some thread that you had to use 101 or 151


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

This crap is getting old, I had bash via ethernet, I ran tweak the system rebooted and now I dont have bash via ethernet or serial. WTF??? AAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.

Damn I hate to start all over again, i have a stock 3.1.5f image and I have the ptvupgrade 3.1.5f special slicable image which is what I tried this go around.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

sk33t3r said:


> Thank, I entered 101 or 151, I thought I read on some thread that you had to use 101 or 151


This is incorrect.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

This last time I entered 357 and the network isnt working, it was before I ran tweak.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I know you can do it. Start over one more time, use 357, and follow the instructions to the letter. Check your author file before you put the drive in your tivo and make sure it has the correct network params. If it still doesn't work, try restoring the original usb drivers before putting the drive in your tivo.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Ill try it again, I have followed everything to the letter, I ran IC special 3.1.5f with slicer stuff, installed the drives and setup the dish stuff, removed the drives and ran zipper using 357, installed the drives again, booted, rebooted and telneted in and ran tweak.sh, after rebooting no more ethernet access. So running it again, we shall see. I know i can do it, some of this BS get iritating as hell.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Don't forget to pick up all of your hair you pulled out of your head during the process. It happens to all of us!  I am just thankful for the very helpful and patient folks around here or I would be at Rogain Defcon 5.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I redid everything again last night at midnight(reinstalled insant cake and zipper), finished up around 1am with running tweak via telnet and after I rebooted again, I have no bash again via serial or ethenet, so I guess its time to remove teh drive and take them to my pc to see what the hell is going on. I made a backup of the rc.sysinit.author file before running zipper. I see insmod is what loads the usb driver, ax8817x.0 is just a link to usbnet.o and the file sized were much bigger after zipper was complete.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I downloaded the latest zipper and see that it looks for ptv48 and instant cake, so now we should be good to go, I just created the zipper cd and am about to run tweak. Wich me luck.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

How do I put the old usb drivers back so that my usb ethernet will work. I do have bash via serial, when it ask if I want to overwright ptv should i say Yes or No?

Also when you let zipper install the ptv 3.1.5f images, is does not ask how many hard drive, therefore it only see's one drive.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Everything works fine, including my ethernet as long as I dont say Yes to TWP, if I select yes, my usb200m get no activity. Otherwise its good to go, I jsut have to install TWP manually.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Are you sure? TWP doesn't have anything to do with network connectivity.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I had to put zipperusb_flag in root in order to keep my network from being dropped, after that I ran tweak and all is well.


----------

